# Xorg freezes (i still have mouse)

## h2sammo

randomly... pls let me know what kind of data i need to give you.  pls help me troubleshoot.  i see some errors at boot but i dont know how to see them AFTER boot.  do they log somewhere?

```
 

bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Nov 2009 22:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch parralel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap libnotify mad mikmod modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 (root@MW20-PPL2106U01) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 23 17:08:13 CST 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x3fef0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C9FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CA000-F7FFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F8000-FBFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   FC000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 03FF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f6d40 00014 (v00 IntelR)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3fef3000 00030 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3fef3040 00074 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3fef30c0 03543 (v01 INTELR AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3fef0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3fef6640 00028 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3fef6680 00054 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 134MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000ef00

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 00007e7324]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00007e7324]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [00007e8000 - 00007eb21c]              BRK ==> [00007e8000 - 00007eb21c]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003fef0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003fef0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 261775

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 270 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 34276 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:bed00000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages at c1806000, static data 24980 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 259729

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:512

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2491.406 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003fef0)

[    0.000999] Memory: 1031408k/1047488k available (3376k kernel code, 15392k reserved, 1682k data, 352k init, 138184k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc06f8000 - 0xc0750000   ( 352 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc054c1d5 - 0xc06f0d84   (1682 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc054c1d5   (3376 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.001020] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4982.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=2491406)

[    0.001242] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001576] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

[    0.001700] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.001787] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

[    0.001878] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.002006] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.002099] CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

[    0.002213] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.006765] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.012012] Freeing SMP alternatives: 13k freed

[    0.012117] ACPI: Core revision 20090320

[    0.021352] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.031453] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.50GHz stepping 07

[    0.031995] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.031995] Total of 1 processors activated (4982.81 BogoMIPS).

[    0.031995] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7488 bytes left

[    0.031995] net_namespace: 564 bytes

[    0.031995] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7432 bytes left

[    0.032324] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.033133] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.059743] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfaea0, last bus=1

[    0.059838] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.061049] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7244 bytes left

[    0.067067] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.068058] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.073672] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.073766] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.073928] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.080480] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.080593] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.080783] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe8000000-0xebffffff]

[    0.080871] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.080879] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xee000000-0xee07ffff]

[    0.081013] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd81f]

[    0.081073] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xd000-0xd01f]

[    0.081133] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xd400-0xd41f]

[    0.081192] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xee080000-0xee0803ff]

[    0.081250] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.081344] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.081480] * The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

[    0.081481] * this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

[    0.081483] * this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

[    0.081885] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.081991] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.082109] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.082117] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.082125] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.082133] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.082140] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.082148] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0003ff]

[    0.082205] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x500-0x51f]

[    0.082257] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.082264] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xe400-0xe43f]

[    0.082272] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xee081000-0xee0811ff]

[    0.082280] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xee082000-0xee0820ff]

[    0.082313] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082407] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.082542] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc000-0xc07f]

[    0.082550] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xed002000-0xed00207f]

[    0.082576] pci 0000:01:04.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.082596] pci 0000:01:04.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.082598] pci 0000:01:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082691] pci 0000:01:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.082816] pci 0000:01:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xed000000-0xed001fff]

[    0.082847] pci 0000:01:09.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x003fff]

[    0.082866] pci 0000:01:09.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.082869] pci 0000:01:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.083038] pci 0000:01:09.0: PME# disabled

[    0.083158] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.083250] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.083255] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]

[    0.083268] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.083277] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.083479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.104344] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.104994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.105627] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.106240] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.106874] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.107660] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.108384] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.109126] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.110071] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.110236] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.110502] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.110660] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.110840] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.111283] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.135003] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.135102] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.138984] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.139077] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.139181] system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.139274] system 00:00: iomem range 0xd5800-0xd7fff has been reserved

[    0.139368] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

[    0.139462] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.139556] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fef0000-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

[    0.139696] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.139789] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3feeffff could not be reserved

[    0.139929] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.140071] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.140167] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.140261] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.140356] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

[    0.140455] system 00:02: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

[    0.140552] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.141632] system 00:03: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.176450] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.176544] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.176638] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

[    0.176732] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000040000000-0x000000400fffff

[    0.176885] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.176892] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.176895] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.176898] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.176901] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]

[    0.176905] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0x40000000-0x400fffff]

[    0.176908] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.176910] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.176963] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.213052] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.213651] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.215348] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.216445] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.216547] TCP reno registered

[    0.228157] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.228545] Simple Boot Flag at 0x59 set to 0x80

[    0.229182] microcode: no support for this CPU vendor

[    0.232499] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.232603] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.234539] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7236 bytes left

[    0.237287] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.238009] msgmni has been set to 1745

[    0.238546] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7160 bytes left

[    0.238766] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6928 bytes left

[    0.238983] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6840 bytes left

[    0.240055] alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

[    0.242609] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6760 bytes left

[    0.243782] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.243923] alg: No test for stdrng (ansi_cprng)

[    0.244222] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.244525] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.244634] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.259609] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.259732] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.259847] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset

[    0.260464] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 892K stolen memory

[    0.263208] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[    0.263375] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.263517] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.263925] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.264260] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.264473] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.264617] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.265020] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.265117] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

[    0.265492] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.265586] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.265735] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.265956] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.266068] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 845G, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 892kB

[    0.276827] intelfb: Initial video mode is 1024x768-32@70.

[    0.302952] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.308239] loop: module loaded

[    0.308547] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.308673] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.308880] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.308914] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.309078] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.309190] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.309466] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.310608] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    0.310685] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    0.311689] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.311803] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.311897] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.311902] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.312149] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.316157] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 128 is not supported

[    0.316177] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xee080000

[    0.325970] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.326233] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.326376] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.326437] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.326854] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.327005] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.327086] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.327090] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.327314] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.327435] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d800

[    0.327675] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.328851] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.329954] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.331369] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.332545] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.332550] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.333981] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.335279] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d000

[    0.336816] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.338236] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.339574] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.341265] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.342664] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.342668] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.344407] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.345998] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d400

[    0.347783] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.349456] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.351071] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.353137] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.354809] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.356574] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.358338] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.360218] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] a[    0.361965] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.364493] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.366673] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.369023] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.371046] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.372942] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram

[    0.374992] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.377300] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.379900] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.381944] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.383945] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.387320] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.389436] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.391365] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    0.393406] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.395441] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16367 buckets, 65468 max)

[    0.397924] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.400838] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.402935] TCP cubic registered

[    0.404859] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.407213] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    0.409602] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.411613] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.413614] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    0.495296] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 117187500, native 117231408

[    0.497332] ata1.00: ATA-5: WDC WD600BB-75CAA0, 16.06V16, max UDMA/100

[    0.499314] ata1.00: 117187500 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    0.508232] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.521120] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD600BB-75CA 16.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.523759] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117187500 512-byte hardware sectors: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    0.525888] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.527878] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.527911] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.530121]  sda:<5>sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.534494]  sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.536595] sda: p3 size 112936950 limited to end of disk

[    0.539093] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.669942] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.690236] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, C102, max UDMA/33

[    0.698128] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.700702] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B  C102 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.705148] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.707334] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.709737] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.709974] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.720207] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

[    0.722296] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

[    0.727942] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.792441] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.794869] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    0.797380] usb-storage: device found at 2

[    0.797383] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    1.160020] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.324866] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.343127] input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input3

[    1.345763] generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

[    1.493030] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 6592 bytes left

[    1.663025] async/1 used greatest stack depth: 6420 bytes left

[    3.773900] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    3.776224] EXT3-fs: sda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

[    3.778499] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950335

[    3.778564] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950329

[    3.778605] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950328

[    3.778613] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950327

[    3.778623] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950326

[    3.778632] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950325

[    3.778639] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950318

[    3.778648] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 950307

[    3.778657] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 434180

[    3.778678] EXT3-fs: sda3: 9 orphan inodes deleted

[    3.780897] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

[    3.817882] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    3.820148] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.822430] Freeing unused kernel memory: 352k freed

[    4.945714] stty used greatest stack depth: 6144 bytes left

[    5.797176] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    5.797769] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       5000BEV External 1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    5.798556] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    5.799241] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    5.799736] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    5.799740] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    5.799743] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.800859] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.800863]  sdb: sdb1

[    5.833524] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.589457] udev: starting version 146

[    6.787598] 3c59x 0000:01:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.787615] 3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

[    6.787627] 0000:01:04.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at f805e000.

[    6.935209] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

[    6.975222] b44 0000:01:09.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    7.009107] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:01:09.0

[    7.009142] b44.c:v2.0

[    7.017652] eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0b:db:0e:52:f6

[    7.528917] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    7.528963] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.840017] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 51002 usecs (2458 samples)

[    7.840022] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[    7.841271] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5368 bytes left

[    8.448250] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    9.598773] EXT2-fs warning (device sda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

[   27.759155] Adding 2104504k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104504k 

[   43.704172] b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

[   43.704176] b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[   57.980861] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   57.987258] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

```
bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Simple Layout"

Screen "Screen1"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "Auto"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

Option "XkbLayout" "us"

Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "NEC"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Brookdale-G"

Driver "intel"

#BusID: "PCI:0:2:0"

#Option "backingstore" "true"

#Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen1"

Device "Brookdale-G"

Monitor "NEC"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 24

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

EndSection 
```

----------

## monkeygirl

Have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?

If so, what are the error messages?

----------

## cach0rr0

hi

can you check a few things for me in your running config

```

zgrep KMS /proc/config.gz

zgrep ^CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz

```

would suggest running with vesa fb, and no KMS

the quick way to test without KMS is going into grub.conf and adding to the kernel line:

```

i915.modeset=0

```

and see if things seem more healthy

----------

## h2sammo

```
 bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ zgrep KMS /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ zgrep ^CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y 
```

still working on the 2nd part of your advice.

----------

## cach0rr0

I see Intel FB (which is long dead), and no Vesa

would remove Intel FB (=n) and run with Vesa

for comparison

```

laptop02 ~ # zgrep ^CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

----------

## pelelademadera

same problem here. with an 865g.

git-sources-2.6.31-r11

xorg-server-1.7.3

xf86-video-intel-2.9.1

all in ~x86

slim and lxde.

if I start xdm and y pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and go to the console, the system doesnt hang and doesnt had 100% load. if I go back to X, the sistem hangs in a few seconds. 100%load with a dbus prosses.

syslog shows lots of lines like that

 *Quote:*   

> Dec  3 19:21:32 server dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.7993" (uid=1000 pid=10266 comm="pcmanfm) interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=2069 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

 

recompile dbus/xorg/inteldrivers/hald/kernel doesnt help

Im now triyng with gentoo-sources-2.6.32.

sory for my english

thanks

i need a solution

----------

## h2sammo

```
 bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ zgrep KMS /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ zgrep ^CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y 
```

i assume i am already NOT using KMS from my first command result.  i will report in a few days about general feel with the vesa drivers.

----------

## h2sammo

i just had another random freeze when checking google reader... random, still have mouse, same symptoms, had to reboot.

----------

## desultory

If you are using a kernel with "Magic SysRq" enabled, you almost certainly did not need to reboot, Alt+SysRq+R followed by switching to another virtual terminal should have allowed you to kill and restart X at your leisure, or Alt+SysRq+K would have simply terminated everything on the current virtual terminal, X and all.

----------

## shazow

Similar problem here, with an Intel 915GM videocard:

hitchhiker-sources-2.6.31-r1

xorg-server-1.7.3

xf86-video-intel-2.9.1

all in ~x86

Happens while I interact with Firefox or Chrome anywhere from a few minutes' usage to a few hours.

- shazow

----------

## illuminum

encountering exactly same problem here

also happens when i interact with firefox or chrome from anywhere from a few minutes to a few hours.

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-rc8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-rc8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Feb 2010 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4 -mmmx -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4 -mmmx -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j16"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 artworkextra autoipd avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cgi chm cleartype cli connection-sharing consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt ctype curl custom-optimization cvs cxx dbus dga disk-partition djvu dmx dri dvb dvd dvdr ebook embedded encode faac faad fastcgi ffmpeg flac fontconfig fontforge fortran fpx fts3 gd gdbm ggi git glitz gnome gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk guile hal iconv ipv6 ithreads jadetex java jbig jpeg jpeg2k json kde kerberos krb4 latex libcaca libffi lzma lzo mad madwifi memcache mmx mmxext mng modules mozdevelop mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib multiuser mysql ncurses network networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango parcheck pcre pdf pdo perl pg_legacytimestamp php png policykit postgres pppd profiler python qt3 qt3support qt4 raster readline reflection ruby sdl seamonkey secure-delete semantic-desktop session simplexml skype spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssh ssl ssse3 stemmer subversion svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb utils v4l v4l2 vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xml xmlwriter xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Mon Feb  1 20:10:38 PST 2010

# vim: ts=2 sw=2 expandtab

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option "Clone" "off"

    Option "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/vc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dina"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/nepali-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/webby-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cardo"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/droid"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/pigiarniq"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/indic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/khmer"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/opendesktop-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/mplus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ipamonafont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/tibetan-machine-font"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-ezra"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/libertine-ttf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/wqy-unibit"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/free-bangla-font"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sazanami"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/wqy-zenhei"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/vdrsymbols-ttf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arkpandora"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/nanumfont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/adi-dsp-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ekushey-bangla-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/aquapfont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/wqy-bitmapfont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/vlgothic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-otf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-ttc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-ttf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/monafont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/culmus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kanjistrokeorders"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-abyssinica"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-charis"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/umeplus-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-doulos"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts-extra"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/culmus-ancient"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/proggy-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-padauk"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/aquafont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/zh-kcfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-arabicfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/thaifonts-scalable"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/tengwar-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/farsi-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/inconsolata"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/wqy-microhei"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/essays1743"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-galatia"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/alee-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arabeyes-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sil-gentium"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "evdev"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "speedo"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

    Option         "ZapWarning" "on"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

    Option         "DAMAGE" "Enable"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RANDR" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Protocol" "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1400"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4500"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

#    Driver         "evdev"

#    Option         "Protocol" "evdev"

#    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

#    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Sony"

    ModelName      "Full HD"

        Mode    "1920x1080"     # vfreq 59.940Hz, hfreq 68.571kHz

                DotClock        144.000000

                HTimings        1920 1980 2040 2100

                VTimings        1080 1085 1090 1144

                Flags   "-HSync" "-VSync"

        EndMode

    Option         "DPMS" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

#    Option         "RandRRotation" "true"

#    Option         "DamageEvents" "true"

#    Option         "UseEvents" "true"

#    Option         "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "true"

#    Option         "ConstantDPI" "true"

#    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

#    Option         "TwinView" "true"

#    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "true"

#    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"

#    Option         "DPMS" "true"

#    Option         "AllowUnofficialGLXProtocol" "true"

#    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option         "XvmcUsesTextures" "true"

#    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#    Option         "BackingStore" "true"

#    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

#    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "true"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"

    Option         "CustomEDID"       "DFP-0:/etc/X11/edid.bin"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-O: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# vim: set ft=xf86conf sw=4 ts=4 expandtab

```

```

$ qlist -IUv xorg

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6 (input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_nvidia)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 (dmx hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg)

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.3

$ qlist -IUCv x11-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 (acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.1 (hal)

```

```

$ zgrep KMS /proc/config.gz 

$ zgrep ^CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

----------

## RobPearce

I don't know if this is at all relevant to any of you guys, but...

I had a similar problem - the machine would suddenly lock up, unresponsive to keyboard, mouse pointer still moved but unresponsive to clicks, if I waited for the screen to blank then mouse movement didn't wake it, remote SSH still possible but killing processes (including killing all of X) made no difference to the frozen screen and keyboard.

The problem went away when I rebuilt the kernel WITHOUT the CONFIG_NO_HZ (tickless system/dynamic ticks)

That was on a vanilla-sources-2.6.31

----------

